# August 2012 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the July drawing was Bwana Ken. Congratulations!

This month we have a hoof trimming instructional DVD. 
[attachment=0:1r7p2ez1]Hoof Trimming Cover Photo.jpg[/attachment:1r7p2ez1]
It covers basic hoof trimming and then goes on into corrective trimming and hoof rot. great for anyone concerned that they may not be trimming their goats feet correctly or as a gift to friends who call at all hours with goat questions. 

For all you new folks, you can enter this free drawing every month by simply replying to this post. Names are selected by a random drawing so everyone has an equal chance to win. Make sure to enter by the last day of the month.


----------



## Bret.R (Apr 18, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I am soooooooo not in need of this hehe. Ill pass but good luck to everyone else


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Pick me, pick me! I am a newbie and need all the instructions on hoof trimming I can get! :lol: 

Thanks for your generosity Rex!


----------



## jmitchell (Feb 14, 2012)

crossing my fingers....


----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

I need this more than most...


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey-ho.


----------



## sweetfreedomgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Count me in!! Thanks!


----------



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Add me in!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Great gift idea


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

Always looking to learn somthing new. You can put us down for one Rex.

Sasquatch, Wapiti, Mocha-Man, and Sandy Lane.

Curtis King Burbank WA.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Sure could use it :!:


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Me?


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

Maybe lightning will strike twice!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Count my 12 hooves in on this one. Thank you.


----------



## MadIdahoMan (May 30, 2011)

Goats have hoofs?


----------



## Eddie (Aug 17, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## flyingft (Aug 15, 2012)

I am game to learn...


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Pick me, pick me! I'd love to learn more about hoof trimming!


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Last minute, count me in. 

Joe


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the Hoof Trimming Video is Taffy. Congratulations!


----------

